# Federal Skilled worker Class



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

My friend wants to apply under the category physiotherapist under federal skilled worker class.. all her documents are ready but the only hiccup is she still has to apply for ielts ... and she would be appearing for ielts by mid of may and her result would be out by end of may.. So it wont be possible for her to apply before June. But someone recommended her that she shouldnot be applying by june as her application would be returned to her without processing.. Is that correct? so in such case what alternative does she have.


----------

